
Terror attacks by Muslims receive 357% more press attention, study finds - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jul/20/muslim-terror-attacks-press-coverage-study
======
exodust
Probably because Islamic extremism is still a big unsolved problem. The world
wants a solution. Therefore people take notice and want to know about attacks
by Muslims. Non-muslim attacks are not often orchestrated with the background
force of religious ideology.

The recruitment and corruption of young minds with hatred-infused Islamic
propaganda, is still happening. I caught this doco on TV recently about the
Red Mosque, it's disturbing and sad to see young people being corrupted.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4504626/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4504626/)

~~~
aragorn2
Invading sovereign countries and drone attacts sure are helping in solving
that problem. /s

~~~
jiojfdsal3
Why have we never seen Cubans commit terrorist attacks against Americans
because the US "invaded" them in the 50s?

~~~
aragorn2
So your point is? Everyone should submit like Cubans?

~~~
jiojfdsal3
The US has "invaded" several countries in Latin America and East and Southeast
Asia (Japan, South Korea, Vietnam). Where are these terrorist networks?

~~~
aragorn2
So you are saying that it’s OK to invade (no need for quotes), but it’s not OK
to resist?

